# BAGGed salt prices



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

How much are you guys paying now?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$5.15 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

3.29 50lb bag


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

6$ for a 44 kg bag thats like 95 lbs....


----------



## red2500 (Dec 31, 2007)

$4.19 50lb. bag


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

lawnmasters2006;479947 said:


> 3.29 50lb bag


I paid $5.97 yesterday at home cheapo...not so cheapo...!! I'm sure they're gouging a bit because of the last ice storm...


----------



## plow time (Dec 15, 2007)

*salt*

i pay 3.35 at my buddy place that 235.00 a skid that my price every body price is 4.35 a bag and he save me a skid on hand i go throug about 3 to 4 skids a year


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

$4.18 a 50# bag for a skid of 49


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

$4.97 individually or by the skid for 50 pounder's.


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*bag salt prices*

$4.85 for 80 pounders, last year was $4.75


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

3.85 for a skid


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

$5.91 for 80# bag - 2400# per skid


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

$4.96 @ Homey Depot


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

$3.51 a 50#. that comes out to $180 for a pallet that has 49 fifty pound bags on itJohn Deere Landscapers. ohio


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

plow time;479997 said:


> i pay 3.35 at my buddy place that 235.00 a skid that my price every body price is 4.35 a bag and he save me a skid on hand i go throug about 3 to 4 skids a year


How many bags do u get on a skid. that seems a little steep a 235.00. a skid usually has 49 bags on it. just wondering. if you are getting more bags then I could see it being 235.00. so the question is how many bags are u getting and are they 50 or 80.


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

L70;479919 said:


> How much are you guys paying now?


$3.25 a 50 lbs bag if bought on skids. Charge $12.00 a bag to put down.


----------



## plow time (Dec 15, 2007)

*wrong price*

sorry gave u the wong numbersgot my papers out i pay 4.35 for 49 bags and every body price is 5.75 sorry for the wrong numbers


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey oasis where are you getting your bagged salt if you dont mind me asking


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pusher21;480852 said:


> hey oasis where are you getting your bagged salt if you dont mind me asking


You can try Maple Farm Supply on King Rd across from the James Dick Concrete plant. If you can buy a skid at a time you will get a better deal. We buy our ice melter from a different location but their price is really good and they load with a forklift.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Menards $4.97 / 50# Bags, 49 per skid
Home Depot $4.47 /50# Bags 49 per skid
I just bought 2 more skids yesterday this is 5 for the year already.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Oasis;479992 said:


> 6$ for a 44 kg bag thats like 95 lbs....


Thats pretty much whart I pay, some times 6.75 depending on the supply.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

$2.97 per 50# when I buy a complete skid. 48 bags per kid.


----------



## STRONGARM (Jan 10, 2005)

Oasis;479992 said:


> 6$ for a 44 kg bag thats like 95 lbs....


Where do you get that, I pay 6.85 for a 40kg bag,PM me and let me know if you don't mind.tymusic


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just bought my 4th today.....


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

GL&M;480885 said:


> $2.97 per 50# when I buy a complete skid. 48 bags per kid.


wow that is a great price


----------



## pusher21 (Dec 17, 2007)

JD Dave;480856 said:


> You can try Maple Farm Supply on King Rd across from the James Dick Concrete plant. If you can buy a skid at a time you will get a better deal. We buy our ice melter from a different location but their price is really good and they load with a forklift.


Thanks i will go check them out tymusic


----------



## All Season Lawn (Jul 14, 2007)

3.60 per bag at the john deer store here


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

$2.86 a bag in michigan when u buy a pallett of 49 50 pounders


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

$4.50 for an 80lb bag


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Enviouslawns;481191 said:


> $2.86 a bag in michigan when u buy a pallett of 49 50 pounders


that is a really good price right there, I have not seen those prices for over 5 years. we are always in the 3 to 3.50 range here in cleveland for a50 pounder...


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

I pay 5.19 for 80's here


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I can get anybody that wants it $3.75 per bag for 50# halite in semi quantities, 18 skids to the load in Ohio. Just trying to help out !!! :redbounce


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

ya this is my first year salting and its the cheapest place, its so cheap cuz they buy it in bulk and they have a machine that bags it , they just use a skidsteer to load the machine.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

okay okay okay.. now that we're talking how cheap everyone is... what's actually in that product you guys are paying 1/2 my price??

I'm paying $7.45 per bag from JD landscapes for Power Thaw, at full skid prices.

You other guys running from JD, are you running Power Thaw?? Or the cheaper version??


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

my JD dealers don't carry any ice control products......


----------



## BMLS (Nov 25, 2006)

wow. I am going to the local Co-op store down the road and am playing 5.44 for a #50 lb bag of water softener salt and if I get a pallet(49 to a pallet) I'm paying 5.03.

I used to use the Ice melt but it goes out of the hopper too quick. The pellets seem to spread better. The ice melt was going fo 5.93 a bag or 5.03 for a bag for the pallet.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

*here in pa*

here im paying 175 for a pallet of 49 50# bags


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bagged Rock Salt Price*

Right Now 50# Bag Of Ice A Way Rock Salt Is $3.49 Per Bag By The Skid Of 49 Bags, The Price Went Up A Dime At The First Of The Year. 
Why Are You Guys Going To The Mass Merchandisers Look Through The Phone Book And Find A Home Town Business To Buy Salt From Maybe Their Price Will Suprise U.


----------



## parks101 (Jan 16, 2008)

I pay $3.29 a 50LB bag @ our a place that bags cement and other products


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

$112 for a pallet of 40 - 50lb. bags. at a local fertilizer plant. They use their bagging equipment to bag salt in the winter. The plant owners do this so they can keep their employees busy in the winter. It also helps them retain their key employees. They also started selling GeoMelt liquid. I bought some GeoMelt to try out. I am impressed w/ the results so far.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I was just at Sam's yesterday and noticed $6.9 for 50lbs of "miracle melt" or "wonder melt"? something like that. It had calcium cloride in it and was rated to -15.

They also had 40lb bags of solar salt (small pellet about same size as ice melt) for $3.6

This was in Fargo ND


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

About $4.20 per 80# bag on a pallet of 30.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

$5.99 plus .78 tax for a 40kg/88lb bag... individual or skid regardless.

Thats the cheapest in the area. Most range from $6.79-8.99 a bag, the most expensive being a different brand (windsor instead of the Sifto I use)

I wish I could go back to bulk.... next year.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

$3.25/50LB (pallet Price) at Agway in Greensburg, PA. 
Home depot is like $6 a bag and it's junk.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

well i dunno about you guys,but there are diffrent grade of rock salt in bags and YOu pay for what you buy
the only brands i will buy are
1. Ice-a-way
2.halet.
I pay 3.85 for 50lbs skids and i ahve used 14 skids so far this season


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Enviouslawns;481191 said:


> $2.86 a bag in michigan when u buy a pallett of 49 50 pounders


where at?
im south of detroit


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

Its just south of 27 mile on van ****, The place is called Washington elevator.
www.washingtonelevator.com


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

im payin 160.50 for 2400# in 80# bags


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

ptllandscapeIL;492271 said:


> well i dunno about you guys,but there are diffrent grade of rock salt in bags and YOu pay for what you buy
> the only brands i will buy are
> 1. Ice-a-way
> 2.halet.
> I pay 3.85 for 50lbs skids and i ahve used 14 skids so far this season


you could almost buy a semi load and save even more.........


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

this year i'm paying anywhere from 6.25 for an 80# bag, 4.47 for a 50# bag at Depot or 3 something for 50# at another landscape place but they carry a limited supply of bagged. Last year i payed 4.75 for an 80# but that place went out of business. I wish I could find a reliable place with decent prices around me.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*salt*

I am paying $3.55 for 50# in Flatrock, mi. this place is a farm kinda of store. thye carry all landscape materials. i believe it is Halite brand


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lowe's two days ago- 50# bag rock salt=$4.97, 40# roadrunner= $8.97. Eeeouch !! Sam's out of stock.


----------

